# Ich brauche hilfe bei meinem Logo



## Breuker (19. August 2005)

Hallo!


Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bei meinem Logo helfen? Ich versuche jetzt seit einer Ewigkeit eine gute verbindung zwichen den drei buchstaben *L*, *E* und *X* hinzubekommen, aber ich kriege nichts hin... Am besten sollte die Grafik eine Art Tribel darstellen...
Ich danke euch schon einmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe   


Breuker


----------



## C4D_Joe (19. August 2005)

Hm, ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was ein Tribel ist, aber nur so von den Buchstaben her (also überhaupt nicht in Szene gesetzt, nur auf die "Verbindungen" achten) wäre mir spontan folgendes eingefallen:

Joe


----------



## Breuker (19. August 2005)

ok, brauch kein tribel sein...

desweiteren bräuchte ich dieses Logo für meinen Clan. Wenn L E und X in der Grafik ist es am besten aber es würde mir auch reichen, wenn das L nur gemacht wird das es so ähnlich aussieht. Der Buchstabe der aus diesen beiden Strichen gemacht wurde ist ein S:

http://www.sefclan.com/images/news/SEF-News.jpg

Also, das würde mir schon reichen.

@ C4D_Joe: Danke für den Entwurf aber für einen Clan sieht das nicht gut genug aus.


Breuker


----------



## flashOr (19. August 2005)

@Breuker: Warum versuchst du dich nicht selber einmal und postest deine Ergebnisse dann hier?


----------



## Mamphil (19. August 2005)

Hi!

Die Farben sind sicherlich nicht so ganz das Wahre, aber es soll ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein...

Mamphil


----------



## Jacka (19. August 2005)

Breuker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Danke für den Entwurf aber für einen Clan sieht das nicht gut genug aus."



Sag mal, sollen wir dir auf die "Sprünge" helfen oder gleich die ganze Arbeit für dich machen?
Wir geben dir hier gerne Tips, die Arbeit musst du dir jedoch schon selber machen!!

Schau dir mal dieses Tutorial an:
Tribal Buchstaben 

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

